
Get Along Without a Pinkie? It’s Tougher Than You Might Think - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/16/health/16pink.html?ref=health
======
MoeDrippins
As an emacs user, it would be sorely missed.

~~~
ninjackn
Ditto. I've never wanted to get rid of my pinkie, I always wanted it to be
stronger. I'm sure the author would also agree seeing how he broke his.

~~~
silentbicycle
You can get a springy finger strengthener for $10 or so, by the way. I found
that after using Emacs for long periods of time I'd get a lot of tension
built-up in my pinkie. (No RSI problems in my wrists, but my pinkie was really
bothering it me.) Stretching it with one has helped a lot, as has using a
typing timer (such as xwrits or workrave).

------
krschultz
Over the summer an IT guy I knew lost 2 fingers in a sailing accident, it
certainly makes the job more difficult.

------
AndrewWarner
I'd love to have a few _more_ fingers, not less. Think of how much faster we'd
type.

~~~
hernan7
Or some fingers at the end of the finger's a la Olaf Stapledon's "Last and
First Men."

